# What's the upgrade path from a Mazzer Mini?



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

My Mazzer Mini doser works well, good bearings, lens hood mod so very little retention. But it's messy and I'm getting tired of a doser. I kind of have an upgrade path ready because I bought 2 cheap Mazzer SJs to play around with (haven't been delivered yet) - at least one will become on demand with some kind of mod. I'm just getting a kind of itchy upgraditis..... I'm a bit fascinated by grinders and have been researching plenty of them - have lots of pics and specs on my computer. I like the idea of bigger burrs in a small footprint - stating the bleeding' obvious here. Someone will say Niche but I haven't subscribed. It'll be either OD or convertible without much hassle. So:

Ideal Machines I probably can't afford:

Fiorenzato Doge Subito OD

Anfim Super Caimano

Anfim SCODY II

MACAP MXD

Fiorenzato F75E

Ceado E15 or E92

Machines I probably could afford:

A whole bunch of older grinders with 64mm burrs, of which the SJ is a good example and I have 2 coming anyway....

I did bid on a Ceado E6P on eBay and it went just above what I had in mind which was around £240. That looked like a good buy for somebody. I also missed out on an Anfim Caimano, could have bid a bit higher. So any bright ideas? No rush - this is probably a long-term upgrade and in the meantime I'm following a few items on eBay.


----------

